# Canon 6D (Body Only) which lens to purchase?



## Glennard (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Canon family, I have little dilemma. I'm thinking of purchasing the Canon 6D (body only) but I just want peoples opinion who have owned the specific lenses that caught my attention. The Sigma 35mm f/1.4 & Canon 135mm f/2L. This is going to be my first DLSR and I've been doing extensive research before I bite the bullet coz I know that its going to be a good investment. I have a 7 months old son and I just want to document his growth as much as I can (portraits). My wife and I are also going to take him to my homeland (beautiful island of Philippines, I know My man Manny going KO'd bad! he's probably still sleeping, jk) (street photography, landscape, architechture). Anyways, any feedback from pros, amateurs, etc. on what lens YOU would purchase first if this your first camera would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2013)

Honestly, I'd get the 24-105L kit lens - it's a great lens, very versatile, and well priced when bought as a kit. Budget permitting, supplement it with a fast prime like the 35/1.4 or 135L, but having the zoom lens will allow you to make an informed decision on what focal length prime(s) best suit your needs and style as it develops.


----------



## Dylan777 (Feb 26, 2013)

If budget is NOT an issue: 

Canon 24-70 f2.8 II *or* Tamron 24-70 f2.8 DI VC

Today, the zoom lenses are almost sharp as primes.


----------



## robbymack (Feb 26, 2013)

Buy it with the kit 24-105 lens. It's a steal and may be the only lens you ever need.


----------



## 7enderbender (Feb 26, 2013)

Your 35+135mm idea sounds very reasonable to me. The 24-105 I would only recommend if you can budget the kit together with at one fast prime. Yes, it's versatile and nice but f/4 can be quite a limitation (and no, the silly ol' IS doesn't change that).


----------



## steliosk (Feb 26, 2013)

+1 for the 24-105

the 35 1.4 and the 135 you mentioned sure offer a better bokeh and sharpness but consider the moments you'll loose on changing lens, plus! the 24-105 is much more usable in trips.


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Feb 26, 2013)

I bought the 24-105 as part of the kit with my 5D3. Very nice lens, especially outdoors. I sold it and decided to go with all primes. (I have the 8-15 fisheye, but sort of count that as two primes, not a zoom.) When light gets scarce, the 24-105 does get a bit limiting, even with IS. I also find that primes make me consider my composition more. I chase a two year old around, so I'm always on the move anyway. Might as well have the prime. Changing lenses can certainly cost shots, but then so can f/4. My personal preference, anyway.


----------



## toodamnice (Feb 26, 2013)

I have the 6D as well and sold the 24-105 to drop the price of the body. I paid $2499 for the kit and sold the lens for $800. I already had the EF 50 f1.4 and the EF 70-200 f4L and bought the EF 16-35 f2.8L. To be honest for landscape, sky shots and portraits I have found the 50 to be the best lens. I storm chase and I may prefer the 16-35 for that, but I am not sure.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Feb 26, 2013)

24-105 f/4L kit lens is fantastic - much better than many on this forum assume. I got it with my 5D2 kit and it is unbelievably sharp, IS works great, constant f/4 is better than variable aperture on consumer grade zooms, and size is ideal. It balances PERFECTLY with a 5D series and should be pretty good on a 6D as well.

The new Sigma gets great reviews, but aftermarket is always a gamble. I think this one has their brand new system where you can plug in a USB for future body upgrades to prevent the problem of Sigma's not working with new camera bodies? Of course this system has not had a chance to be tested yet, so I am not 100% convinced it will always work. I got burned recently on a fantastic Sigma pro zoom (100-300 f/4) that suddenly stopped autofocusing and Sigma told me it is too old to fix.


----------



## E-Bahn (Feb 26, 2013)

It might be considered an outdated belief, but to me you should always have a 50mm prime lens in your kit. The f1.4 is definitely worth it, but the f1.8 is good, too. 

A 50mm will pair nicely with your 6D as it's light and with the full frame sensor, a great "all around" focal length.


----------



## Denisas Pupka (Feb 26, 2013)

Few months ago I would recommend Tamron 24-70mm f2.8 VC (I was planing for my self also), but after reading so many reports about how it drains battery from 6D, not all the copies as sharp as they should be, some very soft at f2.8, also theres reports even in this forum about problems with first element glass (sorry I do not remember all details and url). 

For my 550D I have 17-50mm VC 2.8 tamron -> very soft at f2.8. Tamron 70-300mm f4-5.6, was very good for it price, but few weeks ago, after small/light impact I already have problems with it...

If you're on budget, I would recommend to not risk with Tamron, because theres all the time big chance, that your copy will be not perfect or something else will come out later, and take Ef 24-105mm f4 + one or two good primes f1.4-2. I'm planing the same combo at the moment. IS important for me, because of video.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Feb 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Honestly, I'd get the 24-105L kit lens - it's a great lens, very versatile, and well priced when bought as a kit. Budget permitting, supplement it with a fast prime like the 35/1.4 or 135L, but having the zoom lens will allow you to make an informed decision on what focal length prime(s) best suit your needs and style as it develops.


*++1*

Get the *6D + 24-105 Kit* and enjoy! Great deal, very useful. Good performance, good weight, looks pro but isn't super heavy, very versatile, etc. The f4 + IS along with the great high ISO performance of the 6D along with a little tweaking with Lightroom and you will love the available light pics you make with this camera + lens combo.

Later get a good flash and a good wide zoom like the 16-35 v1 and you'll have a great lens kit for both wide and semi long and you can fill light in daylight or indoors.


----------



## captainkanji (Feb 26, 2013)

The 24-105 is fantastic. Have to use lens correction for the wider range, but it's very good.





ISO 3200, f/8, 1/13, 35mm, Canon 6D


----------

